# Can I get glowlight tetras and cherry barbs in my tank.



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

So anyways I have a 20G tank with... 

7 harlequin rasboras (the biggest being about 1 inch) 
and 2 giant kuhli loaches (the biggest being aproximatly 2.5 inches.)

Anyways I have had 4 of my harlequins and both my kuhli loaches for over 2 years. And my other 3 harlequins for about a week. So anyways I was hoping I could get 5 glowlight tetras and a pair of cherry barbs.



*c/p*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Though those fish are compatiable, you would be pushing the limits of over stocking your tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I understand wanting more fish, but you at a perfect stocking level. If they have been healthy this whole, I'd leave it alone. Much more enjoyable when there are no issues occurring.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Ben.I would leave the tank like it is.Though not filled to the brim,its a much healthier setup.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I was also wondering would shrimp do good with these guys. I do like them and I do want algae eaters.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not a loach person,but I think the rasboras will be fine with shrimp.Get a few ghosties and see,as they are cheap and easy to find.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Glowlight tetras are very small and not at all likely to stress out your rasboras. I say go for 4 or 5 glowlights. With good aeration and adequate filtration you should have no problems. You should be doing a bi-weekly 25 water change anyway so why not.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

How about if I do not get cherry barbs and just go for the glowlight tetras.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I did go for it. But the glowlight tetras are being chased into the corners (except my smallest one who just does not get scared when chased) by my harlequin rasboras. Anyways will this wear off or will I have to return the glowlights. Also will adding more glowlights help I can fit 3 more. I bought 6 so far.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Feed your fish well until they get used to each other. They will, you just have to have patients . Death by rasboras is a rare end indeed.


----------

